# Creating reusable stencils on Roland Stika sv8



## jen93 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi! I am new to the forum and I just ordered a new Roland Stika sv-8 and was wondering if anyone has any ideas for cutting non-sticky backed stencils (possibly reusable)? What sort of material might I be able to use in my Stika? Could I use transparencies with a carrier sheet? Forgive me if I sound crazy...I am just trying to think of ways to cut reusable stecils. I would be using them for some artwork that I do and do not want my stencil sticking to the background. For the carrier sheet thing...does anyone know if Roland makes a carrier sheet and if not, what brand would be the best to use with this cutter? I like the effect of stencils and I am not the best xacto-knife cutter and plus I do not want to spend hours cutting a stencil that has imperfections. I also do not want to send it out to someone to cut them for me and just thought that since I am getting a plotter/cutter, I could use it for this as well.

Secondly, if I absolutely had to use vinyl for my stencils...what would be the very least sticky and the thickest I could use with this cutter? 

Thanks so much for any insight you can give me on this! I am new to this and not very knowledgeable on the types of materials you can use with the plotter/cutters, especially for stenciling. 

Jen


----------



## rmorales123 (Jan 10, 2009)

bump..
I basically had the same question I was just wondering what other materials could be used, I ordered a gx24 the other day yay! any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe you could try the cling vinyl, like the ones they use for temporary signs on windows?


----------



## rmorales123 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks for the input i'm primarily going to be using the plotter to cut down on my cutting time for the stencil and use the stencil as a mask for spraying canvas with spray paint so i need a material that would stand up to acrylic and something with rigidness would be helpful as well i'll be making tshirts only to pay for the machine so i can continue ma craft any other suggestions? and thanks again!!


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

I know that Avery makes a paint mask that can be ran through the machine and cut. I have not used it so I do not know how thick it is or how tacky it is. I am sure that it will hold up to being sprayed with paint since it is made for that kind of use.


----------



## samidini (Jan 11, 2009)

hellow i am new user for this forum i need to help with T shirt printing machin any body can help me which machin was good for printing Tishirt and cheper coz am not much reacher to buy more expencive one please guys if u can tell me which brand is good printing Tishirts and caps as well thanks


----------

